# Need guidance in attaching new tub to old drain and overflow Please



## amodoko (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got this steel tub from Lowes.  Here is a link to it: 

Shop Briggs 60" x 30" Pendant White Rectangular Skirted Tub at Lowes.com

I had removed my old tub without damaging the old drain and overflow.  It looks like the previous installer cemented the drain and overflow into the ground.   (pictures have been attached)

All I know so far is that the overflow is too tall for my current tub by a few inches.  I haven't tried setting the tub in but I know it will not fit the set up perfectly (mostly due to the oveflow)

The other thing I have heard is that the drain and overflow should not have ever been cemented in.  Why do you think the previous workers did that?  I'm not sure.  But anyways, I was told that the cement should not be there and that I may have to chip it out.  

Bottom line, I need your help, and I need your help bad.  I have no idea what I am supposed to do to fit my tub to this drain and overflow.  I am on a tight budget and can't hire anyone to finish this job for me.  I am extremely capable of doing things when given instructions, it is just I don't really know what I should do in this case.  

Should I try laying the tub down in the bathroom to see where it will be off in terms of fitting properly?  It will be hard to move it in and out since I am a one man team currently, but I will do it if it is necessary.  

So I guess my questions are these:  

1) I will need to make the overflow shorter.  How do I do this?  And if I have to cut it how do I reattach it while making a tight seal so no water will leak?
2) Should I do a test run to see how the tub fits anyways before adjusting the drain and overflow?
3) Do I have to break up the cement around the drain and overflow or can it stay there?  If I do have to break it up, can I use a demolition tool or will that risk damaging the drain and overflow.  

Thanks in advance, I really need to be guided through this process.  Everything else I can do, it's just setting up the drain and overflow that is my biggest concern.  Thanks a bunch.  

Oh, and you will see photos of my set up below...  the drain and overflow have been duct taped closed to reduce debris from flying in it during the demolition of the old tub and surround.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSsKIjEwuwM]Installing a Drain and Overflow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2011)

This area is most times left without concrete and when changing tub it is quite easy to make adjustment to the set up. The only times you find this filled in is when a home owner was involved. 
Take a picture of what you have to the tool rentle store and tell them you want to chip this out.


----------



## Redwood (Dec 7, 2011)

Some areas particularly in the south sealing of holes in the slab is required and there are specific requirements for pest control reasons.

Chip it out install the drain and reseal it is required...


----------

